# Hamm - Money



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just a little anonymous poll as it peaked my interest - be honest! 

How much money are you taking to Hamm?

Was thinking about adding it all up and seeing how much money RFUK would be spending at Hamm.. anyone guess the sort of figure everyone from the forum combined would be spending?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

im not going, possibly be going in september, but if i did, i wouldnt be buying much, as i am getting evrything i am after asap.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

None, because im not going. :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> None, because im not going. :bash:


Why not? I just reserved a lovely albino royal...:whistling2:

I'm not taking a lot of cash, but I've paid in advance for most of my pickups.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I would give my right arm to go, any takers? No tatoo's and fast at typing ! :whistling2:

Ohhh maybe next year - but i'm going to doncaster because my dads driving us up so thats somthing eh?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

im not going:bash:
will prob be going in sept though as i really,really wanna go x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Sept is going to be pretty fantastic, I've seen some of the lists the USA breeders are predicting and there are some pretty fine things. Not sure what there's going to be next week left over from last year... which is why I booked enough in advance from the states to make it worth going even if I don't buy anything there.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Why not? I just reserved a lovely albino royal...:whistling2:


Im gonna ruin ya wedding now! :whip:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

prob taking somewhere between 500-750 max, not really planning on spending much coz the euro is so crap, wont make it THAT cheap tbh and if i take loads i will only spend it:lol2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well the last Hamm I went to was March last year I took about £700. Which is nothing compared to some I spoke too but I did come back with a fair bit although nothing really for me. 

Sadly I won't be going to this one and with my work plans the next Hamm for me will probably be Sept 2009.

But if anyone does want to pick up a few cheap tarantulas for me at this years then feel free.: victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I think Sept is going to be pretty fantastic, I've seen some of the lists the USA breeders are predicting and there are some pretty fine things. Not sure what there's going to be next week left over from last year... which is why I booked enough in advance from the states to make it worth going even if I don't buy anything there.


 
i should be going to the september one : victory:, 
but not this one


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im not taking as much as i woudl like!!! lol but we taking £1000-1500


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be taking about 350-400 then it leaves me enough in the bank for my mortgage lol !


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

What does HAMM stand for?

Anyway, if anyone, traders or otherwise, were able to get me any of these, that would be great...

Let me know....



http://www.hawar-islands.com/blog/media/blogs/kuwait/Domino-Beetle.jpg


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_beetle (Male)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stag_beetle (Male)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hercules_beetle (Male)



Solifugae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegaroon (Large as possible)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amblypygid (Large as possible)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I'am taking about £100 just enough to get a good looking BD and a UVB  .


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Darn, HAMM etc, I wish people would stop talking in jargon!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well, looks like we all know who to mug then eh lol..
i'll only be taking a few hundred euros, maybe 500 tops, going for the occasion really.
i have spent out in the states, so i have to collect some i ordered in, but on the day 500 big ones


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Darn, HAMM etc, I wish people would stop talking in jargon!


It's the city in Germany in which the largest show in the EU is held


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well, looks like we all know who to mug then eh lol..
> i'll only be taking a few hundred euros, maybe 500 tops, going for the occasion really.
> i have spent out in the states, so i have to collect some i ordered in, but on the day 500 big ones


More corns? :whistling2:

I can't believe I'm going to Hamm and not buying a single corn.. it's all boa and royals morphs we've got reserved.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Athravan said:


> It's the city in Germany in which the largest show in the EU is held


not for long thought


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

ukgeckos said:


> not for long thought


All reports I've heard say that Rheda is not doing very well at all so far and everyone I know who was going to go isn't bothering now. All the big USA breeders I've asked have said they won't be going and don't plan on adding it to their schedule, only Hamm and Houten.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> im not taking as much as i woudl like!!! lol but we taking £1000-1500


Wow thats alot! No wonder you cant afford special diets for your poorly cat and lizards etc : victory:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

All I can say is I have been with as little as £150, and still got some great stuff.

1000 euros will buy one big heap of reptiles (unless your getting one or two expensive ones)

I just urge people not to get carried away and buy so many animals that they cant look after them properly, when they get back.

Its easy to to carried away with so many nice animals on offer, but please take it easy and only buy those you want and can look after. 

Theres always another show if you want more !

Also, although interesting to see whos taking what, not sure its advisable. Just think what could happen if some rather nasty people found out there was £xxx sitting on a coach just waiting for a new home ! I dont fancy being coach jacked !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Andy said:


> Wow thats alot! No wonder you cant afford special diets for your poorly cat and lizards etc : victory:


was there any need for that? we are only collecting 3 pairs of geckos with that. my cat is not pooorly and dosnt need a special diet, and my lizards dont need special diets.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> was there any need for that? we are only collecting 3 pairs of geckos with that. my cat is not pooorly and dosnt need a special diet, and my lizards dont need special diets.


Sorry my bad I just read this post then saw your next one on this thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/1459465-post22.html

None of my business though I do apologise.:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Andy said:


> None of my business though


correct


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> was there any need for that? we are only collecting 3 pairs of geckos with that. my cat is not pooorly and dosnt need a special diet, and my lizards dont need special diets.


One of yours does, as theres a current thread you're begging for an alternative to live foods. 

You said a while back that you couldnt afford the orders from hamm?
then in another thread you said that the person pulled out?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Trice said:


> One of yours does, as theres a current thread you're begging for an alternative to live foods.
> 
> You said a while back that you couldnt afford the orders from hamm?
> then in another thread you said that the person pulled out?


I am for a geacko who cannot eat very well, he can eat mealworms, but gets annoyed and its just not fair so looking for an alternitive , IF there is one. 

Couldnt no, being taken to court/taking some on to court. But now gettign sorted , so can.

And yes someone did pul out. Collecting them in september.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm taking hardly anything. Because as it stands im buggered for money lmao
But hopefully come september i'll go back and have quite a bit of money? For something nice


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> I am for a geacko who cannot eat very well, he can eat mealworms, but gets annoyed and its just not fair so looking for an alternitive , IF there is one.
> 
> Couldnt no, being taken to court/taking some on to court. But now gettign sorted , so can.
> 
> And yes someone did pul out. Collecting them in september.


Technically feeding it something else because you claim it cant feed normal live foods is giving it a special diet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

It can but gets annoyed, either way... does it matter, to you really? Are you that bothered/interested in me?/ my life? / my money? / my everythign by the looks of it?


Trice said:


> Technically feeding it something else because you claim it cant feed normal live foods is giving it a special diet.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> It can but gets annoyed, either way... does it matter, to you really? Are you that bothered/interested in me?/ my life? / my money? / my everythign by the looks of it?


Nope, i, as many other people are, am worried about the welfare of your reptiles.
I couldnt really care about you, your life or your money. As i dont know you. And am happy that way.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

good good.


Trice said:


> Nope, i, as many other people are, am worried about the welfare of your reptiles.
> I couldnt really care about you, your life or your money. As i dont know you. And am happy that way.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Gina, people are just concerned about your animals. I myself commented in the thread where you were talking about your cat, and this is your quote from a few days ago..



> hope he does too. only probelm is...
> with everything thats happened this year - there is no way that we can afford a special diet from the vets. no way at all. so we are havign a meetign on friday to talk about what we can do. He said though just changing to just wet food coudl heklp him out, so hopefully.


When you say that there is NO WAY that you could afford a special diet yet you can afford to take £1500 to Hamm, people worry about your priorities and your animals.

No one is having a go at you personally, it's just this is a site of animal lovers and you have made quite a few comments in the past r egarding not having enough money for your cats medical bills so you can't blame people for getting the impression that you couldn't afford to look after the animals you have.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

trice has valid points


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Im taking 50 p  or was it a £1.00


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Gina, people are just concerned about your animals. I myself commented in the thread where you were talking about your cat, and this is your quote from a few days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know if my pets where ill and i was struggling for money i wouldn't be buying more.

Everyone is just worried your going to get in over your head with rep's and then not be able to afford them. ! : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Im taking 50 p  or was it a £1.00


That's a good 80p more than I'm taking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the fact its my dadas and it will cost liek 30 quid a week for 20 years or so , when he is fine on tescos normal cat food, normal wet food has made him bette, which is what £2 for liek over a weeks worth of food?

And me and graham taking i think it adds up too 1200 pounds thats 600 each, thats 4 uroplatus and 2 e.agricolae

For people who actually know me, jknow that i care so so much, i go to the vets EVERYtime they need to go, they have EVERYTHING they need, and me, well all my money goes in to them, everythign i own/earn. 

and


Athravan said:


> Gina, people are just concerned about your animals. I myself commented in the thread where you were talking about your cat, and this is your quote from a few days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> trice has valid points





stephenie191 said:


> I know if my pets where ill and i was struggling for money i wouldn't be buying more.
> 
> Everyone is just worried your going to get in over your head with rep's and then not be able to afford them. ! : victory:


give up give up give up.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> That's a good 80p more than I'm taking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oooo so your only taking 20p 


I might push the boat out and take a note but unsure yet.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Diablo said:


> oooo so your only taking 20p
> 
> 
> I might push the boat out and take a note but unsure yet.


If I'm lucky I might make it to £1 but I just don't know if I can save that much 

Lucky I paid for everything in advance... :whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> the fact its my dadas and it will cost liek 30 quid a week for 20 years or so , when he is fine on tescos normal cat food, normal wet food has made him bette, which is what £2 for liek over a weeks worth of food?
> 
> And me and graham taking i think it adds up too 1200 pounds thats 600 each, thats 4 uroplatus and 2 e.agricolae
> 
> ...


 
I can't belive that somone would admit they're not willing to pay extra for food their cat needs but is willing to spend over a thousand pound on new reptiles? 

i HATE all this slagging off of a member but please? 

can you blame people for being concerned?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> If I'm lucky I might make it to £1 but I just don't know if I can save that much
> 
> Lucky I paid for everything in advance... :whistling2:


lol same here  its terrible isn't it lmao.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he doesnt need a special DIETTTTTTT

goooddd.

lol


stephenie191 said:


> I can't belive that somone would admit they're not willing to pay extra for food their cat needs but is willing to spend over a thousand pound on new reptiles?
> 
> i HATE all this slagging off of a member but please?
> 
> can you blame people for being concerned?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Diablo said:


> lol same here  its terrible isn't it lmao.


So what are you getting?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Erm, sorry all, didnt mean to stir up a hornets nest and gina was farthest from my thoughts when I made my post.

My thoughts were that its the first time many people were going to Hamm, and I know from experiance how easy it is to over load.

Nothing against people spending money, thats thier own perogertive, its fully up to them, I was just trying to point out how many animals one could buy with £1000 !


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Athravan said:


> So what are you getting?


oh please, dont start him off !!!

:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i understand  you coudl go and get liek 100 £10 normal leos for that... scarey amount.


purejurrasic said:


> Erm, sorry all, didnt mean to stir up a hornets nest and gina was farthest from my thoughts when I made my post.
> 
> My thoughts were that its the first time many people were going to Hamm, and I know from experiance how easy it is to over load.
> 
> Nothing against people spending money, thats thier own perogertive, its fully up to them, I was just trying to point out how many animals one could buy with £1000 !


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Any ideas on how much western hognose's are? adult and babies


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> So what are you getting?


lol a few  

Also to Tonys comment First time i went was in december I took roughly 700 with me and still managed to come back with 300. If its a first time you will struggle to spend anymore than 500 unless your just going to buy buy buy, You will um and ar about certain things and think to yourself prehaps theres another one but a bit cheaper in the next row then once you find there isn't you go back to the original table and its gone.

Or if its like Tony and I you will spend half hour trying to find a table and then realise that they have packed up and left lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Let me guess... more leopard geckos? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

So this is like a trade show, in a town called Hamm, in Germany, am I right?

Do they never have such things in the UK?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> So this is like a trade show, in a town called Hamm, in Germany, am I right?
> 
> Do they never have such things in the UK?


It's basically a very large breeders meeting, although in the EU shops and dry goods suppliers do go also. You have hundreds of tables and thousands of reptiles on display in tubs, you pick your tub and you hand over the cash. It has 10,000+ visitors.

There are around 10-15 a year in various parts of the UK but we are talking on a whole different scale (ie. tiny), sometimes they exceed 100 tables (sellers) although rarely would exceed 1000 visitors in a day and usually much much smaller (I've seen them as small as 20 tables and 100 visitors) in the UK. Due to the laws and restrictions here it is only private breeders who can sell livestock, not shops, dealers, importers, etc.

Watch this space for announcements on the UK meetings
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/70471-uk-reptile-shows-2008-a.html


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Athravan said:


> It's basically a very large breeders meeting, although in the EU shops and dry goods suppliers do go also. You have hundreds of tables and thousands of reptiles on display in tubs, you pick your tub and you hand over the cash. It has 10,000+ visitors.
> 
> There are around 10-15 a year in various parts of the UK but we are talking on a whole different scale (ie. tiny), sometimes they exceed 100 tables (sellers) although rarely would exceed 1000 visitors in a day and usually much much smaller (I've seen them as small as 20 tables and 100 visitors) in the UK. Due to the laws and restrictions here it is only private breeders who can sell livestock, not shops, dealers, importers, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.

In among the highly gripping exchange about cat food, my questions about anyone sourcing me something were ignored.

Which is fine.

I am cool with that..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, would help but don't do beetles myself so wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Let me guess... more leopard geckos? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe but then again maybe not


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel as though £2-300 in euros isn't going to get me the quality I want.
Should have stay away from the dreaded alcohol and new clothes :bash:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In among the highly gripping exchange about cat food, my questions about anyone sourcing me something were ignored.
> 
> ...


PM tarantulabarn, he is the bug man, if he cant sort them, not many can !


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Robbie said:


> I feel as though £2-300 in euros isn't going to get me the quality I want.
> Should have stay away from the dreaded alcohol and new clothes :bash:


It really depends what you're looking for. If you're looking for royal morphs for example, then no.. but if you're looking for corns, beardies, leos, etc.. then it should get you something very nice!

I personally would rather go and buy one really top quality animal than go and buy 100 low quality animals, if you know what I mean


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm with you there Christy.
Oh god no I'm not expecting any super royal morphs with 300 quid 
A nice hypo bloodred female though... corn obviously.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> he doesnt need a special DIETTTTTTT
> 
> goooddd.
> 
> lol


If the vet reconmended it i think he does! me and becci spend about £25 AWEEK on food for just our 1 cat!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> If the vet reconmended it i think he does! me and becci spend about £25 AWEEK on food for just our 1 cat!


WHATTTT 

I dont even spend that much on myself !


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. Thank god for pythons and their weekly habits. I've spent about 40 quid that will feed my adults for a good 6 or 7 months


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> WHATTTT
> 
> I dont even spend that much on myself !


Crazy aint it, but when you are engaged to a vet nurse then ofcourse she no's what is best for it lol so i aint gona argue with her lol, the cat loves it and has never had trouble and from some reports on it it is really good for their systems, coat skin the lot lol


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Robbie said:


> LOL. Thank god for pythons and their weekly habits. I've spent about 40 quid that will feed my adults for a good 6 or 7 months


haha we spend £29 on the reps food aweek and i have a feeling that will go up very soon after i get back from hamm lol, im taking between 1-2 grand and i have an atb arriving off diablo lol. I was on the phone to diablo today wile buying all new equipment and spent £230+ just on new lights, starters and cermaics for all the animals we currently got lol.
: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Calling diablo sounds expensive... :whistling2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Calling diablo sounds expensive... :whistling2:


it bloody well is he chats like a woman


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> it bloody well is he chats like a woman


oh dont he just !

I have now got into the habbit of telling him is talking dribble, but still take an age to 'get rid of him' 

:lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL.
I'm gutted. Damn you Edinburgh night life! I could have had something quite nice otherwise.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm phone phobic. Anyone who chooses to talk on the phone is beyond my understanding... :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Tut Tut you two taking the pee lol

Jake you always phone me every two minutes lol  

Tony you know you love my voice


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Tut Tut you two taking the pee lol
> 
> Jake you always phone me every two minutes lol
> 
> Tony you know you love my voice


ok, hows this...

paul: hi i got those **********, got a big viv with them...

silence

me: yeah, what, big or huge...

Paul: hold on...(in background to someone, where the tape measure? there it is, measure that viv, height width, depth...

silence

paul : its 124.5 wide
me: sorry to interupt paul, its big then?

paul : yeah.

me : ok !

me: oh, i got an email, i gota go !

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

There was more to it than that  you missed out the bit at the end where you told me you love me etc.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> There was more to it than that  you missed out the bit at the end where you told me you love me etc.


nah, that was me shoving the phone out the window saying i was loosing signal !

lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> nah, that was me shoving the phone out the window saying i was loosing signal !
> 
> lol


Lol I just use the radiator trick rat tat tat tat. Road works.


----------

